# Backyard Doves



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

I went to let the beagle out this morning and had about 40 or more doves inthe back yard. I am thinking of doing the lazy man hunt Friday morning. Get up late, put some shorts on, set in the swing and shoot some doves. Man, life is rough!!!!
I might take the extra effort and put out the mojo-dove and a few other dekes. We'll see.
It'll probably be raining though, just my luck. If it is, I will sit at the computer watching out the window until they gather then go sneak out the back and let 'em have it!
I figure if i go in guns blazing from both hands I can get off 6 shots in a few seconds and maybe hit a couple birds. If I get 'em on the ground I can kill several in one shot probably. Heck, I bet I could even hit a few of those nasty starlings that just showed up all of a sudden yesterday.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Parrothead said:


> Heck, I bet I could even hit a few of those nasty starlings that just showed up all of a sudden yesterday.


MMMMMMM Starlings, best served deep fried in chocolate sauce!!

Well, how did you do? It is not very nice of you to go dove hunting w/out me while I am stuck here at work!


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll let you know soon. I just got up and let the beasts out and there were more than I saw yesterday so I will be heading out real soon. I could get used to this kind of hunting real easy man!


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

FOr just over an hour of hunting now, total is 4 birds  bad shooting. I should have my limit by now. THe birds have oved off for a while so I am shutting down the mojo and wait til they start flying again.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm sure I don't really have to ask this but you live out in the country correct? Man my dad has feeders all over our backyard with doves everywhere. It's all I have not to bust out the BB gun and pop a few. Doubt the neighborhood or the cops would be too fond of the 12 gauge. So stupid question but would that technically be illegal? I know it would because the bait in the feeders but let's just say you lived in the city, no feeders and used a slingshot or BB gun in your backyard? Is a BB gun considered a firearm? how bout a slingshot?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Not sure about Toledo but in Maumee you can't shoot a bow or bb gun. The city of Sylvania will not even let you shoot a 3-d target in your backyard with a bow. My buddy is a Tol. cop, I'll ask him at soccer practice tonight. I love living in the county.....fire away!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

I ended up with 4 more doves today. I still have them coming into the backyard. 
MOJO---- I do live in the country. I have 5 acres in Morrow Co. I have neighbors but enough room to shoot out back. Next year I will have my dove fields put in the back 1/2 of the property. My plan is for like a 200'x200' sunflower/millett/corn or something like that. My own private dove field..how cool is that.
As for shooting them with a bb gun i believe that answer is "illegal" and the bird feeders are consider baiting.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I did not get a conclusive answer on the legality of the bb gun. He said "I don't think you would have any trouble as long as you were not causing and problems". I'll see him again tonight and see if he found any more info.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Swantucky,

If you read the Migratory Bird Reg's PUblication 298 Under Restictions on Taking: Section 1 & 5 for the bb gun and it'll tell you what is legal/not legal to use for hunting. Since a bb gun is considered "air rifle" RIfle being the key word here, and the "bird feeder" is baiting Sections 2 & 11. 
Basically this is what I have been told by more than one wildlife officer "if you have to ask if it is legal, then chances are it probably is NOT"
Here is the link to the publication I was talking about.

www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/PDF/pub298.pdf

Hope that helps


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Good info Parrothead. My brain did not engage the fact that doves are a migratory species as you do not have to buy any special tags or stamps to hunt them. Glad you put things straight before mojo ended up in the klink!!!!!!


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

YIKES... we don't need that to happen.
Glad to help out on that.
By the way, don't forget to hunt doves or other migratory birds you need the HIP survey. If you did not get that on your license you can call and get it from 1800wildlife to get it.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

LOL, just joking around. I pretty much knew the answer to that before i asked. I like hunting way too much to risk getting busted for anything, and ya know it is kind of a sport and doves on a bird feeder is really pushing that term.


----------

